# keyboard and mouse frozen after kernel upgrade [SOLVED]

## HyperQuantum

I've upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7, and now when the KDE login screen appears I cannot type or move the mouse. I've had this problem before, but before the kernel update I could avoid the problem by waiting to connect the USB mouse (it's a laptop) and not touching the touchpad until the x-server had started and the login screen was displayed. Now I cannot avoid it anymore, it seems. Even selecting my previous kernel in grub (yes the keyboard still works there) and booting from that one (gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6) doesn't help, my workaround doesn't have any effect anymore   :Sad: 

Maybe it has something to do with my updates I installed today (new xserver). I have always used the nvidia driver and I still do.

Please help, I had to boot from an Ubuntu CD because my Gentoo installation is useless right now. The only thing I can do when the freeze happens is pressing my power button, which starts a (clean) shutdown of the machine. I can't even switch to a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1 or something.Last edited by HyperQuantum on Sun Apr 11, 2010 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## saturday

Probably this thread will help:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-823027.html

----------

## HyperQuantum

```
emerge -av $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers) 
```

That solved it for me. Thanks.

----------

